# How to remove baby plants from mother plant?



## CloneME (Feb 24, 2006)

I bought this sword a week ago or so. There were some bulbs that were on the plant and they are now starting to open up. Do I just pull these off the plant and plant them in the sand. Or let the roots just go into the sand and they get down there themselves. I posted a pic of the plant just for a lil reference to my situation.
Thanks
E


----------



## flashover00 (Oct 19, 2006)

You can remove and replant the smaller sword plants....


----------

